# Keeping Windshields Clear



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My windshields on my cars were always going bad and losing their glass look. I leave them outside most of the year. I have found Paplio Clear Laminate Sheets protect them for a year or more, they claim 3. I use it on my signage I print off on the Paplio Ink Jet Vinyl also. I like to take the vehicle apart, easier to apply it to a curved surface, just cut it oversize, trim and buff. I won't be quite as clear as new, but will hold up well.
http://www.papilio.com/other poly focus glossy over laminate.html


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tip! Thanks!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Jerry for the tip and the link!

I had been using toothpaste to clear up the faded and yellowed windows, but this looks like it will last longer.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It will protect them, but not cure any problems. Best to put it on when you buy them before you put them out,


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Jerry a tip from those who dabble in model airplanes is to coat the clear plastic with Future Floor polish. This is an acrylic coating which keeps that the windshield plastic clear and can even eliminate minor scratches. If you want it can be removed with Windex ammonia glass cleaner.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Believe it or not I use this on my model cars, outdoor solar spot light lenses and when I owned a car, used this on my headlamps plastic covering too.

Get a soft bristled toothbrush and some toothpaste {non-abrasive toothpaste!}, put a little dab on the toothbrush and lightly brush the windshield, solar spot light lenses or your car headlamps covering, work it in gently and then lightly buff the toothpaste off with a soft cloth. 

You now have a nice clear windshield on your model car{s}, solar lights or your actual cars headlamps. And this costs a lot less than most commercial products that clean acrylic or plexiglass type objects.

NOTE: If the buildup has been for a while, multiple applications of the above may be required to get the object back to it's clear state.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure the Future would hold up outside.


----------

